# Google- New gastro guidelines: pre-op warfarin ok; FODMAP diet backed for IBS - Gastroenterology Update



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*New gastro guidelines: pre-op warfarin ok; FODMAP diet backed for IBS**Gastroenterology Update*Patients on warfarin should continue taking the drug in the lead-up to low-risk gastrointestinal surgery, according to new gastroenterology guidelines, which also support a novel diet for *irritable bowel syndrome*. *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

